# Seek Self Driving / Self Parking Car Conversion Kit Installation Partners



## adamswolff (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes, want.

https://www.facebook.com/CandyCarsEV/

Please contact me regarding putting in vintage cars.

Need adaptive cruise / collision avoidance at the least.

Adam


----------

